# CBN Grinder Wheels worth the price?



## randyrls (Dec 12, 2013)

I have an offer to get a set of 8" CBN wheels for my grinder.  
Is it worth the expense ($250) for these wheels?  Does anyone here use these?

At the local woodturners meeting the wheels performed well and produced an almost honed, polished edge

The wheels have a 5/8" arbor, are 8" in diameter, 1-1/4" wide with a 1/4" radius on one side and a flat on the other side.  One 80 grit, one 180 grit.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Dec 12, 2013)

From reading comments and reviews on sawmill creek mainly , nobody ever seems to regret it.  

However , most people buy one and then maybe the other later.   

No first hand experience.


----------



## MarkD (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm looking to get a set of these myself. Most of the guys in my woodturning club use and highly recommend CBN wheels. I have also been looking at the place selling the 1/4" radius CBN wheels for $250 a pair. That seems to be a great deal.


----------



## HamTurns (Dec 12, 2013)

*I like mine.*

I like mine.

I got only one, the 180 grit.

The grits DO NOT directly relate to stone wheel grits.

My 180 grit works like a dream, and as you mentioned the tool comes off the wheel like it was honed.

I've found that the 180 grit wheel is aggressive enough that I don't plan to buy the lower grit wheel, it's just not needed.

I would buy it again, and recommend it.

Happy Turning


----------



## lorbay (Dec 12, 2013)

Very much worth it. I have 2 of them, one 6" and one 8". would never go back. Plus they are super ballanced.

Lin.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 12, 2013)

I want one of these 80-grit wheels, but current grinder shaft not long enough. 

D-Way Tools - Fine Woodturnings by Dave

I know Packard Woodworks sell a narrower wheel for little less. But when upgrade my grinder will go D-Way route.

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source


----------



## LanceD (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't regret buying mine in the least. Will never go back to a regular wheel again.


----------



## BSea (Dec 12, 2013)

MarkD said:


> I'm looking to get a set of these myself. Most of the guys in my woodturning club use and highly recommend CBN wheels. I have also been looking at the place selling the 1/4" radius CBN wheels for $250 a pair. That seems to be a great deal.


What place is selling these.  I'd be interested.


----------



## Russknan (Dec 12, 2013)

HamTurns said:


> I like mine.
> 
> I got only one, the 180 grit.
> 
> ...



+1 on everything Tom has said. Got mine from D-Way. Great support from and easy access to Dave, too. My reasoning was as follows: which would I use more, another chuck or a really good grinding wheel? Also FAR less dust, and no dressing. I'll never go back. Russ


----------



## Jeannius (Dec 12, 2013)

I have one, plus a standard fine ruby wheel (which I kept to do rough reshaping when I need it). I gradually find myself using the CBN wheel more than the ruby wheel. Main reason is the ruby wheel wears unevenly no matter how careful I am, and then redressing is required. The CBN wheel simply spins, smooth as anything...
I use them both on a slow grinder. 
When I replace the ruby wheel, it will probably be with a second CBN.


----------



## The Penguin (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a 180 grit from D-way and love it.

I see no reason to buy the 80 grit - unless you do A LOT of tool reshaping.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 14, 2013)

BSea said:


> What place is selling these.  I'd be interested.



I hope I am answering the correct person.  They are sold by these folks.
Wood Turners Wonders


----------



## David Stratton (Dec 17, 2013)

I purchased the pair from Woodturning wonders and have had them about a week. I am quite happy with them. The price for a pair was $263 including shipping, for the pair 80 and 180. I had been considering getting just the 180 from one of the other sources but for the added $63 I could get both. I don't think you would regret it.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 18, 2013)

The wheels are being ordered as a "group buy" in our local wood turners club and I have my order in for a set.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## BSea (Dec 18, 2013)

randyrls said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > What place is selling these.  I'd be interested.
> ...


Those wheels are certainly cheaper than D-Way wheels.  About the only thing I see different is that they don't use an arbor bushing for different sized shafts.  The one they sale is only for the 5/8" shaft.  But that's what mine is, so I'm all set.


----------

